# IUI questions



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi there lovely ladies. Have a few qus about iui. Went to clinic yesterday to see about vasectomy reversal round 2. Dr said no point. Had we considered iui with ds? We have self funded 2 icsi cycles and money is running out. Iui is 900 at our clinic plus sperm. Basically, I want to know if u can do iui without all the drugs. They were a nightmare and if poss I would prefer to just have a go without? Cheers.


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

It depends on your age, medical history etc. I conceived #2 by unmediated iui using ds. #1 was conceived with low dose of clomid and iui.


I'd ask your clinic, they are the only ones who can tell you for sure


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers. It's all come as a bit of a bolt from the blue, especially after 2 icsi cycles.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Yes, if you are ovulating properly you should be able to have a go at IUI with no drugs. I conceived my DS with IUI on just clomid which is a lot less "heavy duty" than IVF drugs! Good luck


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Carrie Lou. That's good to know. Xx


----------

